# Downtown Logging or what kinda wood is this.



## Mlyle (Apr 2, 2019)

Today I was leisurely driving around a small city close to me.....As I Like to do........
and I saw a couple pieces of wood nice and yellow/white grain. Made me take a doubletake
I quickly made a U Turn......
Up close and personal....the wood did not initially look as good as i had hoped....

But when I got home and cranked up the big ECHO......

And oh baby it looks pretty good now!!!!

But.......What kinda wood is it ??? looks like yew to me.

any one know or got an idea....you can see the bark but no leaves or bristles

and oh yes......I have never harvested or cut any YEW......

Mlyle

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 2, 2019)

These pix were taken just before i painted all cut surfaces with anchor
seal....hopefully it will delay or minimize the checking. We shall see....

so tell me what kinda timber yall think this is.........!!!!!

thanks for listening......

mlyle


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 2, 2019)

A mature plum tree maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks Karl

I have cut some plum in this same area.......But that plum tree bark and grain
were different....the grain had strong pink running thru it....
My question tree grain has no pink. except in the bark.

I have an Audubon Society tree book.....the bark in the book matches my pix
with yew....Pacific Yew.........i.e. scaley dark easily picked off scales with purple/
pink under bark.
If that makes sense


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm unfamiliar with Yew. Whatever it is, it must grow fast based on the wide growth rings. I thought the color was a little off for plum wood, but I've seen some plum wood without any pink streaks. A close up shot of the end grain might help someone here ID the wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> These pix were taken just before i painted all cut surfaces with anchor
> seal....hopefully it will delay or minimize the checking. We shall see....
> 
> so tell me what kinda timber yall think this is.........!!!!!
> ...



Good possibility it is yew. Any smell? The Juniper group usually has a strong or at least distinctive scent. The shape is common for yew.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 2, 2019)

No smell coming thru the anchorseal now....
there were only 4 pieces left on side of road when i got to it....
it is about 20% MC
here is the best pic i could get of the grain


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 2, 2019)

I take it back. it does have a smell ....kinda fruity...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 3, 2019)

Still not sure, but odd shapes also matches several yew species.


----------



## Bick (Apr 6, 2019)

Have you tried the App put out by Virginia Tech? Works on smart phones, plus an email service for woods unidentifiable. I am not smart enough to post the App. Google search will find.
Bick


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bick said:


> Have you tried the App put out by Virginia Tech? Works on smart phones, plus an email service for woods unidentifiable. I am not smart enough to post the App. Google search will find.
> Bick


What's the name of the ap?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2019)

I found it....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5wb3R0c3NvZnR3YXJlLmFncHMyMSJd


----------



## Bick (Apr 6, 2019)

Virginia tech tree ID


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 6, 2019)

You guys are good.....who's yer boss? I will tell her you need a raise 

And Virginia Tech .huh???? Who knew?

thanks


----------



## Bick (Apr 7, 2019)

My son went to VT and received his Forestry degree from there. The website app is a great tool. Usually several pictures & facts. Plus a "expert" to send queries to if App does not ID species. He is usually very responsive.


----------



## Bick (Apr 7, 2019)

Forgot to answer the question about the boss. For the woodworking, my daughter is the boss. We are planning a website in the future.
Otherwise, the wife is the boss.


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 7, 2019)

thanks Bick . good info to know.....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 28, 2019)

Has the wood been ID's yet. ?????????? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 28, 2019)

I love it,my wife thinks I’m nuts,every time we go somewhere I’m looking at what’s been cut down,and yes I have stopped and picked up logs.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 28, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Has the wood been ID's yet. ?????????? Jerry (in Tucson)



Yew is likely the best we'll get. As to which one, limited by not having more evidence...


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 28, 2019)

from tje bark......And the region.....I think Pacific Yew


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 6, 2019)

That's yew. Some species of it will actually have wider growth rings and be less dense like your piece. Just depends on conditions. Whether its Taxus Brevifolia, Baccata or another ornamental yew would be the big question.


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 6, 2019)

Thnx all 

Let it be known from this day forward

This wood is Yew!!!!!


----------

